

Ask HN: What do you use to track what your comeptitors are doing? - augustin1989

Do you guys track what your competitors are doing such as their social media, blog, press, website changes, backlinks, etc?<p>If so, what do you use to easily do this?
======
ryetoasthumor
[https://en.mention.com/](https://en.mention.com/)

I really like Mention, since they also have a mobile app and the free tier
does everything I want. We used it to hop into conversations on forums about
car buying.

I agree with u/canatan01 that Moz is best for backlink tracking.

~~~
amanthei
Hey thanks for the “mention” ;) I’m the Community Manager at mention and am
always here to help if you have any questions: alex at mention . com

------
Im_Talking
What your competitors are doing is not material. Ask your customers what they
want, and give it to them. In all my years, I have not altered my course a
single iota based on what a competitor is doing. Pointless.

------
tannerbrockwell
[http://www.quicksprout.com/](http://www.quicksprout.com/) very good, free
check for up to three competing pages! You can buy a pro account to.

------
canatan01
We do sometimes. We use Google Alerts with the names of our competitors as the
keywords. And (seo)Moz for backlink tracking.

------
wordlink
www.wordlink.com gathers all the news in the world and sorts it by how active
it is in social media in near real time. We have some partnerships with market
and publishing intelligence firms.

